# Laguna table saw reviews



## Trashman (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello all,
I am brand new to this forum and am looking for any reviews/feedback from someone who has bought or used a laguna fusion table saw...specifically the fusion 2 or 3 model. I'm researching a future table saw purchase and looking to compare makes/models.

Thanks!


----------

